# My new Mr. Aqua 14G bow front



## Jojodog (Oct 16, 2011)

This is my one week old Mr. Aqua 14G bow front tank cycling with baby guppies










Mr. Aqua 14 Gallon bow front tank from Canadian Aquatics (Thanks Pat)

Old School Metal Frame canopy with two 23watt 6500k screw in CFL (Thanks Kei) Took 3.5 hours of Dremel cutting and grinding to contour the rectangle canopy lid to conform to the bow of the tank.

Fluval Nano internal filter

8.8 lbs Ebi stratum

50watt preset heater

Paintball co2 setup at 1 bubble per 2sec thru ceramic diffuser


----------



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

Great set up I like the wood with the moss..


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

nice tank dan... going to be shrimp tank # 2 ? lol


----------



## Jojodog (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks Wayo


----------



## Jojodog (Oct 16, 2011)

Thx Stone. 

Wifey says no second tank. Have to get rid of the Ebi once new one is cycled

Thx for the plant clippings from awhile back. Now they are in my new tank


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

no worries... glad they are doing well...  If you are looking for some more carpeting plants... I got a portion of glosso and riccia available... might have some HC pretty soon


----------



## mv7 (Jun 16, 2010)

nice looking tank, never knew bow fronts came in 14 gallon


----------

